# HOW DO U DELETE A PROFILE?



## mike111j (Feb 1, 2009)

any 1 no how 2 deleate a profile???


----------



## mike111j (Feb 1, 2009)

can any 1 tell me i cant do it its doing my head in


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Make a huge post flaming every single member whilst offering Robsta to a bare knuckle brawl , topping it off by going one on one with Pscarb in a AAS questionaire challenge  Oh and mention some labs and prices and ask for sources haha 

Just messing DONT.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

ask a mod to delete it


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

do you want your profile deleted mate, just let me know and I'll get on it....


----------



## wee_banana (Aug 13, 2008)

can you mail me about deleting profile


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

mike111j said:


> any 1 no how 2 deleate a profile???


Go to Fat's page and negg him as much as you can, at some point he'll go red and the mods will ban him.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

wee_banana said:


> can you mail me about deleting profile


Nice bump on a 3 year old thread :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:



R0BR0ID said:


> Nice bump on a 3 year old thread :lol: :lol:


 :lol: pmsl


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

R0BR0ID said:


> Nice bump on a 3 year old thread :lol: :lol:


Fvck sake.


----------



## jaseybhoy (Mar 30, 2012)

Could someone delete my account for me,cant get rid of the ****ing thing!!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

jaseybhoy said:


> Could someone delete my account for me,cant get rid of the ****ing thing!!


You could just stop using it?


----------



## jaseybhoy (Mar 30, 2012)

Yea that would work,but how come i cant delete it myself?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

jaseybhoy said:


> Yea that would work,but how come i cant delete it myself?


You have 4 posts just go away and forget you every came here


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

jaseybhoy said:


> Yea that would work,but how come i cant delete it myself?


post a picture of a naked lady, preferably fit and you'll get banned.

Fixed


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

jaseybhoy said:


> Yea that would work,but how come i cant delete it myself?


Because you don't have the power.


----------



## jaseybhoy (Mar 30, 2012)

or just have a mod do it


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> post a picture of a naked lady, preferably fit and you'll get banned.
> 
> Fixed


Or he could post a whole array of porn, scat, men having sex with see through inflatable dolls and goatse just like that dude did yesterday:blink:


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

5 more posts and you'll be addicted and never leave.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I think he wants to delete it because he realised how ghey his name sounds and or misspelled it and put a h where it weren't supposed to go.. :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

jaseybhoy said:


> or just have a mod do it


Pm Robsta, hell ban you!!!>


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Or he could post a whole array of porn, scat, men having sex with see through inflatable dolls and goatse just like that dude did yesterday:blink:


Dam I missed that!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

bigguns247 said:


> Dam I missed that!


It was.....Er.....Quite different, I needed a good old scrub with carbolic soap and a brillo pad after seeing that.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

bigguns247 said:


> Dam I missed that!


If you PM fat he will resend it :whistling:


----------



## jaseybhoy (Mar 30, 2012)

DiamondDixie said:


> 5 more posts and you'll be addicted and never leave.


Bhoy as in celtic fan ya silly ****


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> It was.....Er.....Quite different, I needed a good old scrub with carbolic soap and a brillo pad after seeing that.


Madmuscles, that sounds kinky mate.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

bigguns247 said:


> Madmuscles, that sounds kinky mate.


Kinky? Oh you want some more do ya, okay i was in the shower with the suds going down the cr......Waitaminute, You're a dude?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## bigguns247 (Jul 22, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Kinky? Oh you want some more do ya, okay i was in the shower with the suds going down the cr......Waitaminute, You're a dude?
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Tw*t, I just spat my tea over my laptop screen!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Member's can't delete their own accounts. If anyone wants their account deleted they need to message me or (if they don't have messaging rights yet) let me know in a thread, or confirm it here.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

U need to click on the bit at the top that says profile. When the page has loaded press alt and f4 at the Same time


----------

